# as agreed



## Kraus

Hello friends! 

How do you say this expression in Romanian? Maybe "*conform acordurilor*" (but I'm afraid there are some better solutions)?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## OldAvatar

Kraus said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> How do you say this expression in Romanian? Maybe "*conform acordurilor*" (but I'm afraid there are some better solutions)?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


*
Conform acordurilor stabilite *literally means* conform with the (established) agreeds. *So, it is a quite good equivalent.
Other equivalent expressions (in case there will be an official document mentioning the respective agree) :
*aşa cum este stabilit (în)* = as established (by)
*aşa cum este stipulat în* = as stipulated (by)


----------



## Kraus

Mulţumesc frumos OldAvatar!  Cred că voi utiliza prima expresie (conform acordurilor stabilite): este pentru o scrisoare comercială.


----------



## parakseno

"aşa cum s-a convenit" is another possibility for translating "as agreed". If you had given us the phrase as well (at least a part of it) it would've been better.


----------



## Kraus

parakseno said:


> "aşa cum s-a convenit" is another possibility for translating "as agreed". If you had given us the phrase as well (at least a part of it) it would've been better.


Excuse me, you're right; here's the whole phrase in Romanian:

"(As agreed), vă trimit în fişierul ataşat lista materialului în magazinul nostru".

But now I think your translation ("aşa cum s-a convenit") is the most appropriate.


----------



## parakseno

If you are talking directly to a person you can make it a bit more personal and use: "aşa cum/după cum am convenit". 
"Aşa cum/După cum s-a convenit" is a bit impersonal (it's better suited when you're addressing someone in a very official way).

Also in "lista materialului în magazinul nostru" I'd rather use the preposition "din": "lista materialului din magazinul nostru".


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks again Parakseno!


----------



## parakseno

You're most welcome!


----------

